# Need help with hand rubbed sunburst -oil stain



## swindog (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I'n very new to finishing. I have some General Finishes Oil based liquid stain in Honey and Mahogany. And I have the gel in Java. I'm trying to create a hand rubbed sunburst finish on an electric guitar. This will require blending the mahogany around the edges and then adding the java around the very outer edges.. I have some Arm-R-Seal to do the topcoats with.

I've already applied a base coat of honey.

I'm looking for any advice on how to achieve the blends. Here is a link to an example.

http://www.eddievegas.com/store/details/1963-MIJ-Fender-Strat-Sunburst-Body.php

I've seen it done with water based dyes but never oil based stains. Unfortunately, that's what I have.

Should I apply the mahogany onto the dry honey? Should I put some more wet honey and then try to blend the wet mahogany into the wet honey.

I have some scrap wood to test with but I'd love to get pointed into the right direction.

Thanks so much,

Swindog


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

To achieve that finish you need the means of airbrushing the stain. From your honey basecoat stain the next step would air brush around the parameter with a red dye. When that is dry air brush around the outer parameter with the black dye. When that is dry it is ready to be sealed and finished with the clear coating of your choosing. You might be able to choke a conventional paint sprayer down enough to do this but a airbrush would be easier. Try it on scraps first before you use anything on the guitar.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I built a drum kit and did a burst finish. I used alcohol based dyes. I rubbed on the base coat which was an oxblood color. Then rubbed on black on the edges. To get the blend, spray the transition area with alcohol and blend it with a rag. Takes some practice but it's good fun. Here's a link to my photobucket that has the photos. 

http://s819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/bradnailer1/Drum%20Build/

Here's a youtube showing a guy from Drum Foundry applying the finish.


----------



## swindog (Jan 20, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks, that's an awesome video. I think next project I'll probably switch to alcohol or water based dyes as opposed to oil based stains. 

Here is a link to a new post I started that shows the progress so far. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f8/unique-sunburst-guitar-body-47309/#post428659

I'm pretty happy with the results. Just need to put a bunch of coats of Arm-r-seal on it to get it glossy.

John


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

That is beautiful


----------

